

Dieter Rams: Principles for good design - rahul_rstudio
https://www.vitsoe.com/us/about/good-design

======
msandford
This is terrible blog material because it's not something you can digest in
five minutes or copy and use on your own startup.

But if you can take the time to figure out what he means you can use it to
help judge your own creations and see where they are lacking.

~~~
andorekandore
In other words... it wasn’t designed very well...?

~~~
msandford
I'm not sure it was designed to be blog material. There's a fundamental
difference between "A LIST OF 10 FUNNY CAT PICTURES" and "Internalize these 10
ideas to not suck as a designer"

~~~
rahul_rstudio
Well said. This article is meant to be useful, and act as a simple reference
while designing your own products. And they are based on Dieter Ram's years of
experience as a designer.

Just because, it's simple doesn't mean it's not valuable. The best experts I
know make things as simple as they possibly can.

------
DenisM
#1 Good design is innovative

I'm sure there is plenty of good design that is not innovative. In fact, there
is lots of value in sticking with what is familiar to the user, i.e. avoid
innovation.

~~~
dmix
Just because it's innovative doesn't mean it's non-intuitive or difficult to
use.

A few of the other points reinforce exactly that, such as:

#4 Good design makes a product understandable

#10 Good design is as little design as possible

The fact Dieter stripped out the inessential aspects and frivolous features,
focused on the intended function and made simple products aesthetically
pleasing was innovative at the time. And still would be today for most
consumer electronics.

------
cremnob
This is a clip from the documentary Objectified with Dieter Rams discussing
this.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahtHKCQUD2k>

